# Thumper :(



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I woke up around 8am and went by the boys cage to give them their morning hellos and noticed Thumper was laying so still. Sadly he had passed away during the nite  He was so happy yesterday out playing as normal and was fine last nite around midnite when we headed to bed!! I dont how old he was we adopted him from Petco. He wasnt sick was eating well as usual and was so active even last nite. Its such a shock and my youngest son will be heartbroken, Thumper was his baby!

RIP sweet Thumper we will dearly miss you


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

he doesn't look very old from those pictures. i'm very sorry for you and your son on your loss. sadly they only live short lives and pet store rats though as sweet and dear to our hearts as any other will sometimes have unknown illness or genetic defect that take them from us very suddenly. all the hearts of my clan go out to you and yours during this time of mourning. i'm very sorry


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Twitch! Im just at a loss. I dont think he was very old at all


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Kimberly. 

RIP Thumper.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss ): He could of had heart problems or internal tumors or something of that nature. It's hard when they die so young ):


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss, Kimberly He looked like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw so sorry to hear that 
RIP Thumper.


----------

